# Blake's 7



## Ashmoon (Nov 7, 2019)

Anybody know where I can get hold of the old series of Blake 7 is probably very dated now but I loved it back in the day


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Abernovo (Nov 8, 2019)

The complete DVD box set is £40 in HMV - I was in one of their shops the other day. Amazon (*shudder*) will be about the same price.

It may be streamable somewhere, but I've not seen it on any of the official services, and I always prefer one which pays royalties to those involved -- the same reason for  buying a book, or using a library -- hence DVD.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 8, 2019)

I wonder will the new BBC/ITV streamable service have it? If not, most episodes are on YouTube too (but see above - better to pay! Bit sometimes I am lazy and find the YouTube version before getting out the dvd. I suspect I’ve spent enough on B7 stuff over the years not to feel too guilty) 

Enjoy the watch!


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 11, 2019)

When are they rebooting this show ?


----------



## Daysman (Nov 11, 2019)

BAYLOR said:


> When are they rebooting this show ?


And if they do, who do you want to play Servalan?


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 11, 2019)

Daysman said:


> And if they do, who do you want to play Servalan?



Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## Vladd67 (Oct 4, 2020)

Jo Zebedee said:


> I wonder will the new BBC/ITV streamable service have it? If not, most episodes are on YouTube too (but see above - better to pay! Bit sometimes I am lazy and find the YouTube version before getting out the dvd. I suspect I’ve spent enough on B7 stuff over the years not to feel too guilty)
> 
> Enjoy the watch!


it is now on Britbox


----------

